# Buce for discus tank



## Paul Sabucchi (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi, I am slowly setting up my 1st discus tank. As I am getting juvies I will leave the tank bare until they have grown then add the oak branch (any tips on how to strip the bark?). I would like to have some epiphytic plants on the top branches. I know from my low tech southamerican that my Anubias do well with no need for ferts so I can aim the water parameters at the discus. Would Bucephalandra grow without the need for much ferts? I like the blue-brown but are there any varieties that are even less demanding? Thanks


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

I've never had Buce and although they're said to be a slower growth plant, there seems no reason why they couldn't fare reasonably well in a low tech minimalist decor discus tank.
They are rather small however, so it would take several to have any aesthetic effect, and they may be difficult to keep in place properly while attaining attachment to the wood branching.
You could try a few to see how they turn out.
Good luck.


----------



## shhh (Jan 1, 2016)

All the buce I've had is just as easy to grow and undemanding as anubias. I don't use fertilizer or co2. It's slow growing, but filling in quite nicely in my low tech tanks. I love how easy they are and how much variety there is. I just added a bunch more varieties, so I need to update my tank journals


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks to all for the advice, I will see what varieties I can get hold of. Buce has only recently become known over here in italy and the choice is still limited. As explained I probably will be waiting best part of 2 years before getting the plants so plenty of time to do my research


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

The only concern would be water temperature affecting the plant. I'm interested in this sepecific topic as well.


----------



## II Knucklez II (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the same question because I want to add buce to my 180g discus tank and from what I have read the only issue would be temp. Seems a lot of people say the highest temp. they can take is around 82 F, which would be on the low end for discus but will work none the less.

I will be adding some buce to my 180g to see how it fairs and hopefully it does good.


----------



## Paul Sabucchi (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi, just as a trial in June i ordered two buce plants and put them in my comunity tank (where the anubias thrive). Over the following 2 months all the leaves have fallen off and not regrown since so I believe they are positively kaputt. So still looking for epiphytes to attach to the top branches. Due to being si close to the surface loghtung will be good but not much headroom so U need sonething that stays short. Besides anubia bonsai or mosses would Staurogyne or Ecinodorus (or whatever it is called nowdays) tenellus micro grow if glued to wood? At least the little discus are growing well...just another year or so of daily 80% water changes to go. Ciao


----------

